# What is the name of that tool? I need it!



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry no pic or video...

A few months ago, I was watching some videos on youtube about random drywall tools and one video caught my eye. It was about speed-taping(these guys had found the fastest and bestest way to tape. 1 guy runs the bazooka while the other wipes the tape... WOW!) Anyway, the guy wiping the tape was using a very interesting tool. It was not a 5" knife or a 6" knife but something that looked like a box that we used for coating but it wiped the tape. The cool thing is that it goes on a flusher pole and can reach 12 feet. or more. or less.

I need this thing next week. I have 2 jobsites coming where it's T-bar ceiling everywhere and I'd like to avoid getting on my stilts!

Does any1 know what I'm talking about?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wasn't it a wipe down knife with a pan attached to catch mud, Ive seen clips of it but couldn't tell you were to see it again.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Wasn't it a wipe down knife with a pan attached to catch mud, Ive seen clips of it but couldn't tell you were to see it again.


it's called skyswiper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FffZWeWxTSA


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> it's called skyswiper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FffZWeWxTSA


Looks like they were taping with dura bond :blink:


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

keke said:


> it's called skyswiper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FffZWeWxTSA


That was not the video that I've watched (looks very different from what I remember) but it is the tool that I'm looking for. Big thanks I'm buying it right now =D


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg out of stocks... and it's only 50$


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

yes is hard to find I think it's discontinued I bought my for UK.
best idea try to call the manufacturer - AMES 
good luck


----------

